# marami na akong....



## jakethesnake

marami na akong hirap na naranasan xa buhay ko lahat na lang halos sinasaktan ako. ikaw na lang ang meron ako. mahal na mahal kita baby!


----------



## jakethesnake

any attempt to translate - thanks


----------



## Sinshana

I've noticed that you're quite the romantic from everything that you've been trying to translate, jakethesnake 

_Marami na akong hirap na naranasan sa buhay ko. Lahat na lang halos  sinasaktan ako. Ikaw na lang ang meron ako. Mahal na mahal kita baby! 		_

I've experienced a lot of hardships in my life. Almost everything has hurt me. You are the only one I have. I love you so much, baby!


----------



## jakethesnake

Yes! thanks for the assistance


----------



## Scherle

Sinshana said:


> I've noticed that you're quite the romantic from everything that you've been trying to translate, jakethesnake
> 
> _Marami na akong hirap na naranasan sa buhay ko. Lahat na lang halos sinasaktan ako. Ikaw na lang ang meron ako. Mahal na mahal kita baby!         _
> 
> I've experienced a lot of hardships in my life. Almost everything has hurt me. You are the only one I have. I love you so much, baby!


 
The line in blue sounds awkard for me.  I suppose "Almost everyone has hurt me." fits.


----------

